# Soap making



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

As anyone done this? I see there are hot and cold methods for doing this. Anyone have any experience with this or what the differences are? I think this is going to be something i get around to trying.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've made soap and while you do have to be careful with the lye it is super easy and the soap is wonderful to use.. 
I am out of my own right now but have the stuff to make two more batches and am planning on trying the hot process as it only needs to cure for a couple weeks compared to a couple months.
I may try salt soap too... it is supposed to be really good for your skin.. I have quite a bit of sea salt and you just add it right before you pour into the molds..


----------



## ovosapian (Mar 6, 2012)

Although I'm not familiar with the difference between "hot & cold" processing, I have made a few batches of soap, i found some excellent scents on eBay. I find that they don't lather as much as a bar purchased, but are much kinder to your skin!

View attachment 1761


Above is my soap kit, and some 2 year old lemongrass scented soap, there is some crystallization on the outside but I'm sure with a quick rinse it will be perfectly useable.

I know (from experience) it is essential to get your fats and water to the same temperature give or take a few degrees to get a nice consistency.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We make soap, I dont know the difference between the hot or cold methods. The way we do it, you have to heat the "fat"(we use lard) up to a certain temp before adding the lye which heats up pretty hot when added to water.

The soap we get as a result is kind of like Ivory bar soap, floats and all.

We are running low on it now, are down to the ends and pieces, but those pieces last a LONG, time.


----------



## ovosapian (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.cranberrylane.com/soapmaking.htm
This site gives a good explanation of the difference between hot & cold processing and I have previously followed the cold method. I would be concerned about burning the mixture...but I can burn water 

I have only ever used veggie fats...just haven't felt like rendering in the kitchen at this point.


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Where is a good place to get ingredients? I see big price differences. Id like to save money doing it too. Also any good recipes?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay.. to get a soap that lathers more.. add castor oil and if your soap is getting "ash" or as you called it crystals it did not cool slowly.. if it gets cold too fast it will ash and look crystally and you can wash it off after it cures fully.
There are several good sites that teach soap making step by step.. 
while the one I started with is not around any longer I found that the ladies and gents at sufficient self forums know their stuff when it comes to soap making and as long as ya don't get snippy with them they will answer your questions and help quite a bit.
For hot processing soap.. just do a quick search on Crock pot soap.. I have one that I was going to put in a yard sale as the lid is missing.. but I think I will use it for my next batch of soap.. which is just going to be plain jane crisco and castor soap with honey almond scent and the next batch after that will be crisco and castor with sandalwood.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Emerald, ovosapian

If I could butt in and ask a related question to you who have "way more" experience in the soap making than I do, would appreciate it.

I have tried to add "fragrances" to my soap, it seems that the lye always "eats it up" and none survives. We have tried adding it just before pouring it into the molds and it just disappears into the pot, never to be smelled again. Whats the trick?

The last one I tried was using "Hawaiian Tropic Tanning Oil", smells like a tropical fruit basket but it just didnt work. The soap came out pretty good though.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It is hard to say.. a few of the scents I use are made to be used in soap making and when you first put them in the soap the fragrance is way too strong and by the time they cure it is normal.
the cheaper the stuff you use tho(it should be oil based fragrance not alcohol based perfumes) the more you have to use to get a nice soap.
I like using the cheaper "Now" oils at the health food stores.. spearmint and peppermint and eucalyptus are three that work well for me in soap making.
but most soaps that are home made do not have a high scent.. and I put my cold processed soaps in the old sock drawer for at least 6 or so months as the harder they cure the longer they last when you use them. 
I do not know what they put in commercial soaps that makes it so that they are so strong smelling.
and on the ends and pieces.. I have grated them up with just a touch of oil and water and heated them slowly in an old sauce pan till they melt nicely and then put them in molds and then you have a whole bar again.. it is called French milling.

ETA: Oh and I've been told that the hot process or crock pot soap does have more scent since you put it in after the heating is done and the cure is so much shorter that the fragrance doesn't have that much time to dissipate.


----------



## bassmasterskip (Apr 10, 2010)

derek78 said:


> Where is a good place to get ingredients? I see big price differences. Id like to save money doing it too. Also any good recipes?


Just google it your can go to National Soapmaking Guild and they have a list of vendors or just google soap making supplies There are a ton and most of the major suppliers have recipe pages. We are in the process of setting up a pure organic line with natural herbs and spices. Try these

www.essentialswholesale.com
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
www.thesoapgoat.com
www.brambleberry.com
www.chemistrystore.com
www.pvsoap.com
www.thesoapdish.com
wwqw.soapies-supplies.com
www.fromnaturewithlove.com

This will get you started. happy trails


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I make cold process lye soap an pine tar soap. Easy ta do.

I get my lye at the big box lumber store. Ya gotta be sure it be 100% lye. Red devil ain't no more so don't buy that.

Pine tar soap be good fer the skin. I get my pine tar at the big box feed store in the horse section. Nice thin bout havin pine tar on hand ya can make torch's with it to!

Here be a link ta some soap molds I made: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f32/new-soap-molds-10870/

Here be a link fer pine tar soap: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/pine-tar-soap-10641/


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

I stopped using bar soap a long time ago, anyone ever make bodywash? You know liquid soap? I would probably guess it's supposed to be bar soap but something went wrong and it didn't cure. I like that idea because I can mess up making all kinds of stuff and if I mess up making bar soap and come out with liquid bodywash soap that is awesome....  Just wanted to know if this is actually possible or been done? he he he!!!


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Dang it hit enter to fast.
I am going to be giving it a try myself soon too. I think the wife and daughter will want to do this too. They are pretty craftly like that.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Liquid soap is a completely different process than solid bar soap. My wife's hobby (very useful after SHTF) is soap making, and she gets a bunch of her information off of the forums over at www.soapmakingforum.com and I believe they have a section for liquid soap recipes. Might want to check over there for a basic recipe.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

With my new soap addiction I can make whatever I want now without taking on any weight. And if you've went backpacking, you know that any amount, no matter how small, counts. So using the melt &pour method of soapmaking/molding, I've got large cuts for washing entire body, medium cuts, and thin cuts for hands and face washing. And I couldn't resist the soap on a rope gig for those long trips when we have access to showers (I just hate setting my soap on things besides me).


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Edit......


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Edit......


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Comment deleted--laundry soap was not the topic--sorry


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Have been making soap for some time now, haven't bought any laundry or dish for a few years now and whatever bits of bath soap are left over I melt and re-used again, so far I still have my skin on.artydance:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the chemistry store has lye in containers up to 55 lb. for around $107.00 2lbs is $10.00 plus they have scents,oils and additives also. I have bought from them and was very happy with what they sent and their service.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

I have thought about making soap...everytime I pass a clump of soapweeds (yeah I know not funny) Is there somewhere for a bright and shinny beginner can start out looking?
The soapmaking forum is not beginner friendly....or maybe my coffee hasnt kicked in yet. 
I know lots of people brag on pine tar BUT I am allergic to pine .....when they bloom after a week or two I am stopped up, pine wood burning sends me into instant asthma attack. anything with pine tar/oil I am toast LOL 
Thanks for any help


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

MsSage said:


> I have thought about making soap...everytime I pass a clump of soapweeds (yeah I know not funny) Is there somewhere for a bright and shinny beginner can start out looking?
> The soapmaking forum is not beginner friendly....or maybe my coffee hasnt kicked in yet.
> I know lots of people brag on pine tar BUT I am allergic to pine .....when they bloom after a week or two I am stopped up, pine wood burning sends me into instant asthma attack. anything with pine tar/oil I am toast LOL
> Thanks for any help


I'm new on the soap making forums. It's just hard to navigate. I'm on there with same username. I've been making soap the melt and pour way for a few days now.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Shammua said:


> I stopped using bar soap a long time ago, anyone ever make bodywash? You know liquid soap? I would probably guess it's supposed to be bar soap but something went wrong and it didn't cure. I like that idea because I can mess up making all kinds of stuff and if I mess up making bar soap and come out with liquid bodywash soap that is awesome....  Just wanted to know if this is actually possible or been done? he he he!!!


Shammua--I have learned that all those are the same ingredients, sort of.
I am planning on using shampoo, body wash, and dish detergent as the same.
I was thinking shampoo/body wash long before the manufacturer did.
No, I don't make mine, I buy the $1 stuff and will not care when it's needed.
The only splurge in this house is conditioner..Pantene or I get shocked with EVERY thing I touch!!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

The wifey is getting very good at making soap. People at work, her relatives, the neighbors and friends, all stopped buying soap at the store and will only use hers! It's actually pretty funny, since it started out as a hobby, and something I thought would be useful if the SHTF. As of now, she has orders for 200 bars of Christmas soap that people want to buy.

Where did she learn the actual process of making soap? We're talking cold-process soap here, by the way. Youtube. Check out a great great lady named "Soapqueen" on youtube. She is also the owner of brambleberry.com, which is a fantastic resources for soapmaking supplies. She has hundreds of videos, and if you want to learn from the very beginning, and how to do it right, she has a great set of tutorials to watch. Took out a lot of the learning curve.

Probably the hardest part of learning to make soap is the combinations and quantities of ingredients that you will use to make your basic recipe. It can be simple, or very complex, depending on what you want out of your soap. Pine-tar soap is fine, and many people just make lard, olive oil, or other simple recipes. 

My wifey, now she went complex. Her soap has vitamin E, about 6 different oils and butters (shea), and she even puts silk and goat's milk in some of them. People that use it don't even use lotion for their skin anymore. 

A lot of research and trial and error has gone into it, but if it's something you want to learn, I think it's worth it, and once you do it a few times, and get the basics down, it's actually fun.

Check out Soapqueen on Youtube, given soapmakingforum.com another shot, and also soapqueen.com. There is a tool at brambleberry.com called the soap calculator, which will help trememdously with making your formula.

If you need help. PM me, and I'll see if the wifey will pass along a few pointers. Always happy to help out.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a small addition. As I stated before, part of the difficulty in starting it getting that first recipe down.

I've asked the wifey to come up with a basic soap recipe with readily available ingredients that just about anyone can pick up at the grocery store, Walmart, or Costco. She's come up with one that should work fine with just about any skin type.

If you're interested, PM me, and I'll pass it along to you.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Are these kinds of soaps really skin sensitive? I have skin disorders that literally peel into the blood if they get irritated. I've done goat milk soap and it actually helped clear it up. But I was worried that this might make it worse. D:


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Shammua said:


> I stopped using bar soap a long time ago, anyone ever make bodywash? You know liquid soap? I would probably guess it's supposed to be bar soap but something went wrong and it didn't cure. I like that idea because I can mess up making all kinds of stuff and if I mess up making bar soap and come out with liquid bodywash soap that is awesome....  Just wanted to know if this is actually possible or been done? he he he!!!


My grandma used to . She took the old little slivers of bar soap , mashed them into a bottle and then filled with water and a part of some bland already made liquid soap, I think Sometimes she would put salt in there for an exfoliate thingy . I never used it but it always smelled nice and she seemed to like it .


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Sybil6 said:


> Are these kinds of soaps really skin sensitive? I have skin disorders that literally peel into the blood if they get irritated. I've done goat milk soap and it actually helped clear it up. But I was worried that this might make it worse. D:


Sybil, I have terrible sensitivities. The ONLY soaps I can use are my homemade ones. I make a basic soap recipe with olive oil, coconut oil and lye that I use most often. I superfat it to about 7% and it's perfect. My daughter also uses it as a leather conditioner .
Superfatting is just the percent of oils/fats still remaining in the soap unchanged at the end of the chemical reaction.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Sybil6 said:


> Are these kinds of soaps really skin sensitive? I have skin disorders that literally peel into the blood if they get irritated. I've done goat milk soap and it actually helped clear it up. But I was worried that this might make it worse. D:


Most of the time, it's the "unnecessary" fillers and chemicals in commercial soaps that will irritate people's skin. Along with scents, colors, hardeners, etc.

Only 3 ingredients are needed to make soap.

1. Water (or another liquid, such as Goat's Milk)
2. Lye
3. Fats

Superfatting, as someone above mentioned, is adding extra oil, or changing the percentage of the formula to use less lye. It's the lye that would be the harsh ingredient.

The formula that my wife uses to make her soaps result in a bar so mild, that people with eczema have no problems using it. If you want a soap you can use, I highly suggest making it yourself. It's very simple once you do it a couple times, and you'll get a bar that is perfect for you!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Does anyone know this plant and how to make bar soap from it? I found it back in the summer by a highway and later growing in my yard. The leaves will lather up by rubbing them vigorously in my hands.

Soapwort or Saponaria officinalis, other common names - Bouncing Bet, Latherwort, Soapberry, and Lady's Washbowl. It’s a flower many people have in gardens and it grows wild.

From what I've read making a liquid soap from this plant is straight forward. Just don't know enough about bar soap to get started.


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 29, 2013)

I've made all my own bar soap for about 3 or 4 years. I get my lye from Ace Hardware's plumbing dept; look for "Rooto" brand drain opener, it's 100% household lye, comes in 16 oz bottles, the price is right and it makes good soap. 

Oils? Cheap olive oil from any supermarket; "LouAna" coconut oil from WalMart's cooking oil aisle; "Spectrum" palm oil.....harder to find, but also in the cooking oil aisle of some grocery stores....it's solid at room temps, like Crisco; get castor oil from the stomach ache/constipation/heartburn/diarrhea aisle of the pharmacy........so many oils to use with soap making, each produces a different quality in your soaps.

Equipment? I use glass cookware like corning ware or pyrex....it doesn't interact at all with the lye.
Two culinary thermometers are essential! The lye/water mix and the oils must be at the same temperature.
Soap molds? concentrated frozen orange juice containers make good molds for soap in the round. Look in your plastic recycling bin for usable mold material. Only caveat is if its profile is too complex, getting the soap out is going to be tricky.
OK....an immersion blender to mix the lye/water and oils is necessary...or if you don't mind turning the crank for hours, an old manual egg beater....but the lye/water and oils have to be blended and a immersion blender, or stick blender is ideal.

Formulas or recipes? Go online! Lots of soap making sites! About.com has soap making instructions (and other subjects too). "The Soap Maker's Companion" by Susan Miller Cavitch is an excellent book.

If there's a Hobby Lobby store in your area, check out them for supplies like fragrances and colorings. Essential oils make potent fragrances. I like lavender.


----------



## hillbilly1 (Dec 23, 2008)

I make my lye by putting my oak fire ashes in a hollow log with screen over one end, pour water over ashes, catch the lye then strain it thru a t shirt.
For fat, I have a buddy that does lipo on rich folks, he puts the sucked out fat in a bucket (nasty I know), that I pick up every 2 months. Human fat makes really nice soap when rendered down.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

hillbilly1 said:


> I make my lye by putting my oak fire ashes in a hollow log with screen over one end, pour water over ashes, catch the lye then strain it thru a t shirt.
> For fat, I have a buddy that does lipo on rich folks, he puts the sucked out fat in a bucket (nasty I know), that I pick up every 2 months. Human fat makes really nice soap when rendered down.


WOW, really? If your post was an attempt at humor you failed miserably, If it wasn't a joke, you're one sick SOB and need help as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 29, 2013)

"Dripping" my own lye is on my list of skills to learn.....it's a long list....but the supply of commercially produced lye seems pretty stable and I have a lot of it stockpiled, so dripping lye from ashes isn't a priority. 

However, the liposuctioned fat thing is unutterably gross. Frankly, I can't find the humor in it and I'm reluctant to take the post at face value.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> "Dripping" my own lye is on my list of skills to learn.....it's a long list....but the supply of commercially produced lye seems pretty stable and I have a lot of it stockpiled, so dripping lye from ashes isn't a priority.
> 
> However, the liposuctioned fat thing is unutterably gross. Frankly, I can't find the humor in it and I'm reluctant to take the post at face value.


I can tell you two things about the fat comment. One that it is regulated medical waste which has to be handled and disposed of a very specific way and timeline. Two, by two weeks fat would undergo liquefaction necrosis and would no longer be fat or a usable lipophilic material. I'm sure soap has been made from human fat before. most state laws state medical waste must be moved to an approved collection point weekly and disposed of in a manner that shows a chain of custody and prevents risk of infection from any of the handlers. This sounds like someone's been watching a lot of fight club.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Um, yeah. My bull**** meter went off the charts with this guy's post.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

hillbilly1 said:


> I make my lye by putting my oak fire ashes in a hollow log with screen over one end, pour water over ashes, catch the lye then strain it thru a t shirt.
> For fat, I have a buddy that does lipo on rich folks, he puts the sucked out fat in a bucket (nasty I know), that I pick up every 2 months. Human fat makes really nice soap when rendered down.


Someone saw Fight Club one time too many!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Would that*



hillbilly1 said:


> I make my lye by putting my oak fire ashes in a hollow log with screen over one end, pour water over ashes, catch the lye then strain it thru a t shirt.
> For fat, I have a buddy that does lipo on rich folks, he puts the sucked out fat in a bucket (nasty I know), that I pick up every 2 months. Human fat makes really nice soap when rendered down.


Would that make a good soup starter ?

Come on guys really ? ?


----------

